# 3 and a half weeks



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

hiya,anyone got any fabbo tips for quick weight loss??i really need to lose maybe 1 stone in 3 and a half weeks,not ideal but just got last minute deal for holiday,too many pasties yeah.


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

forgot to say i am doing 40 minutes cardio each morning and basic full body workout 3x week before breakfast,i eat small amounts of pasta,tuna and beans through the day and sensible meal at night,loads of water.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A stone in 3 and a half weeks would be pretty dramatic weight loss unless you weigh like 30 stone. How much do you weigh?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

cornish pasty said:


> hiya,anyone got any fabbo tips for quick weight loss??i really need to lose maybe 1 stone in 3 and a half weeks,not ideal but just got last minute deal for holiday,too many pasties yeah.


Chop a arm and a leg off that should do it:becky:


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

15 stone,would be happy with 7lbs but 14 would be awesome.I have been dropping about 2lbs per week but that rate isnt really good enough.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Normally 1-2 pounds ia about right mate. Anymore then that then your probably losing muscle. Your looking at an impossible situation unless you do what franki3 says lmao


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

ok,hows the best way to lose an arm??what about infection etc??lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

To be serious the only way is a crash diet (liquid diet) but as Jordan said you will lose muscle mass aswell

2Ib a week is achievable!

As long as you carb in take is at a deficit to wot you require you will lose!!


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

And it all begins again..

Every summer the bodybuilding forums get new members expecting impossible results. :axe: :der::smash:

If it was only that easy.


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry to upset you cliff,i was only asking.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

dont worry.

no doubt there will be others.


----------

